# Osama Bin Laden



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Following the death of Osama Bin Laden, Elton John has done a tribute song...

It's called 'Sandals In The Bin'


----------



## DaughtersSlave (Apr 13, 2011)

It's amazing what the Americans can do when the Playstation network's down :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

DaughtersSlave said:


> It's amazing what the Americans can do when the Playstation network's down :roll:


 :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

DaughtersSlave said:


> It's amazing what the Americans can do when the Playstation network's down :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Proves that sometimes America is better than Britain. Even on a bank holiday weekend they'll still take the bins out.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am surprised we have not seen the following head line:

Obama bins Laden


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Ten years, billions of dollars, thousands of people involved and they've finally tracked down Osama Bin Laden.

At his house.


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Bin Laden - World Champion at Hide and Seek (2001 - 2011) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Anagram of Osama Bin Laden is Lob da man in sea.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: I am not sure what is better the joke of some of the posts


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Well... Bin Ladens Autopsy results are in. His body was 24% Cocoa, 57% Coconut, 18% sugar, and 6% Milk. Experts say this is probably due to the bounty on his head.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

T3RBO said:


> Following the death of Osama Bin Laden, Elton John has done a tribute song...
> 
> It's called 'Sandals In The Bin'


I've not heard that one since 1997 when Mother Teresa died :roll: :lol: .


----------



## DazzahazzeTT (Sep 22, 2010)

Apparently,the irish SAS joined in the US assault over that weekend,they stormed debenhams after hearing Summer bed linen was on the third floor!.


----------

